# Adventures of finding a new vet



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am trying to look for another vet because I am sick of the current one telling me I am killing my dog by feeding raw. I called 7 vets today in my area. I asked them if their vet will argue the fact I feed raw and all said yes we highly advise against that type of feeding as its not healthy so the vet will ask you to feed kibble. I told them I follow limited vaccine protocol, rabies every three years and a booster for DHLPP this year and they will never again see another booster. Oh Our vets will tell you why they recommend yearly vaccines and the amount of schooling they had to learn about these things. Not one vet was pro raw, not even slightly for it if the dog was healthy. They all boostered every year and gave rabies every 3 years unless the dog lapsed then they go back to one year, then three year rabies. 

Then, this is the best part. I asked how much it would cost me to get a seniors profile on my older girl. At my current vet it will cost $92. The tech goes well this vet will tell you what he wants run on blood work based on that dog. So the test will be anywhere from $100-$300.....come again? So I asked her and what if I knew what test I wanted ran? If he tells me what he wants ran and I say okay minus this and this because its not needed. She goes well then he will not run a blood test unless you let him run what he wants...SIGH...what ever happened to its my dog and if I dont want something done I wont get it and if I want something I get it because ur a business. Now granted if something were wrong with her like an obvious issue where blood work would catch it I would follow his route..but for a wellness? Ummm no.

I chose what I do for reasons of mine, if the vet dont agree he is more than welcome to tell me why. Then, I want him to listen to me as to why I have chosen the route I have and I will back myself up with studies. The end all be all is they are MY dogs. Any treatment goes through me first. If I dont want boosters every year..tough!. They arent needed.

Am I the only one with this issue? I HATE going into any vet and have an argument. I like to be honest with what I feed etc but I dont need any gripe over it. I have a list of 10 more vets to call tm. What am I going to do if I cannot find a pro raw vet? Just continue seeing the one I am at and do the in one ear and out the other regarding food and yearly shots?

Do they think because we havent had 7 years of school that we are automatically clueless?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

When I was looking for a vet I got an appt to talk directly to the vet and let him tell me what he could and could not live with. I made sure up front that I would not be charged for a 10 minute interview. The vet I talked to third was the one I chose. He said he didn't care what I fed my dogs as long as they were healthy and in 5 years has never mentioned food to me at all.

I don't think you can depend on the vet's employees telling you how he would react to raw feeding or limited vacs. They only know what he tells his regular customers.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I am just beginning to look into finding a new vet, my dog currently goes to Banfield at Petsmart (I know, horrible) I've been learning more about vacc. and dont want to do the yearly boosters anymore. I know I'm gonna have a lot of work ahead of me to find a decent vet, especially where I live. Good luck k9 capture


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I asked about talking to the vet for a few minutes, its considered a client consult and therefore taking time out of his day so I will be charged an exam fee. Depending on the vet anywhere from $55-$100. Not thanks lol. I plan to continue to call around today then make my choice on to a new vet or stay where I am at. I may take mine to a new vet only for vaccines because my current vet only grants his for 2 years for rabies. I want a 3 year.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i chose my vets before going raw.....

and when we finally told him, it was after a wellness check....he is not pro raw and has concerns....

on the other hand, i don't go to him for nutrition and he's been told that, unless there is a compelling reason for me to give up feeding raw, then it just doesn't get included in the discussion, other than 'how is their appetite' and 'how are their bowels', etc....

is it not standard that vaccinations are no longer yearly, state to state?

even my vets, who are kind of not forward thinking.....don't insist on yearly vaccinations...i thought the thinking on this had changed....i'm trying to remember when....

good luck to you on the raw part.....i research my own nutrition for myself and my dogs. i don't even count on my own doctor for nutritional advice....medicos get about the same education as vets when it comes to nutrition....

What Vaccinations Should My Dog Receive and How Often?

this is the article i showed my vet...that was in 2008...and he abides by it for us, at least....


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I choose my vet based on his experience as a behaviourist, and the fact he has the unrivalled total of dangerous dogs put down (he was the police choice for dog attacks in my area). This is what drove him to behaviour. He does not disagree with raw as such, just for puppies. His comment is on kibble you can follow guidleines and be fairly shore of the outcome. I think for most, round here (where feeding 6 month old human babies curry and chips is not uncommon) feeding raw to a dog would be a complete disaster. I will have an appointment in the next 4 weeks where I will tell him she is raw fed and wait with bated breath over his reaction.

I have not looked into the vaccination debate yet, but will do before I am due for boosters next year. (and yes you can look out for questions to come ).

Good luck on the hunt, and remember you pay their bills!!!


----------



## Newfdad (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you tried looking for an alternative medicine/holistic veterinarian? I know they are growing in popularity. I'm also on another forum for newfoundlands, and there seem to be quite a few newf owners in Ontario that prefer the holistic approach, for some of the same reasons you've mentioned.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sometimes mobile vets are a good choice too, they are less stringent on their vaccine protocols/nutrition beliefs.


----------

